# Gun Shops



## Chief_10Beers

Can anyone direct me to a decent Gun Shop in Eastern NC? I WAS going to the Fayetteville Gun&Knife Show this April. From what I read, that's going to be a no-go fer sure. I was looking for a Ruger 357 Magun Blackhawk or a GP100 and I was hoping to buy one at a decent price at the Gun Show.


----------



## bruce333

mmm...Where are you and how far are you willing to drive?

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16698

Heard some good things about Gunner's Choice Outfitters in Dunn, never been there myself.


----------



## Todd

bruce333 said:


> mmm...Where are you and how far are you willing to drive?


+1. That is crucial information we need to know before we make any suggestions.


----------



## Chief_10Beers

I live in Kenly/Micro area, just North of Smithfield/Selma but Goldsboro is just as close. I work in Kinston at the Airport, so I'm used to driving good distances...........


----------



## Todd

Bruce just posted the list to end all lists of NC gun shops.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18614

I put my reviews (based on :smt023 or :smt078) of the few I have dealt with, maybe a few more people can do the same and you'll be able to get a picture of what you'll like. Also don't forget there are a lot of on-line shops as well.


----------



## Chief_10Beers

Ya, I saw the list, I'm looking for the:smt023 ones for fair prices, stock, availability and quality service. Guns are no stranger in my family but Handguns are.


----------



## banjar

WT'S guns in Goldsboro has a lot of guns in stock. I have bought 2 guns from them and I think they have decent prices on some. I dont know what route you take from Kenly to Kinston but he shop is off 70W close to the new Walmart.


----------



## Bigpoppy

If you don't mind buying online. "budsgunshop.com" has the best prices on firearms anywhere around. You have to have the gun shipped to an FFL and pay a transfer fee(normally $25) You will still come out cheaper normally than the local gun shop. I bought a handgun from them back in Nov. and have been completely satisfied. I am probably going to buy another from them in the coming months.


----------



## Chief_10Beers

banjar said:


> WT'S guns in Goldsboro has a lot of guns in stock. I have bought 2 guns from them and I think they have decent prices on some. I dont know what route you take from Kenly to Kinston but he shop is off 70W close to the new Walmart.


Is that the place where they have the indoor range?


----------



## Chief_10Beers

Bigpoppy said:


> If you don't mind buying online. "budsgunshop.com" has the best prices on firearms anywhere around. You have to have the gun shipped to an FFL and pay a transfer fee(normally $25) You will still come out cheaper normally than the local gun shop. I bought a handgun from them back in Nov. and have been completely satisfied. I am probably going to buy another from them in the coming months.


Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## banjar

WTs is the place with the indoor range.


----------



## Chief_10Beers

I went to WTs yestarday and the do have a huge selection of Handguns and Rifles. The GP-100 4 incher Blue is going for $530, Two Blackhawk 357 4 incher for $489 and one Blackhawk 6 inch for $519. Has anyone bought from WTs and if so, is there any wiggle room for price negotiation or do the prices seem fair.................................


----------



## banjar

The 2 handguns I bought there was a little wiggle room saved the taxes and a little more. Have to talk to Kurt or his father in law the owner. I thought the prices were fair because I want to hold and caress the gun before I buy. Then there is if anything happens to go wrong I can go back and they will take care of it.


----------



## Chief_10Beers

I went down to WTs and bought the NIB GP-100 for $530.16 OTD, 16 cents more than the asking price before tax! Larry and Matt were really helpfull and freindly. I could have bought on-line but after shipping and transfer fees it would have been about the same price and I really want to support a local Gun Shop plus the way they treated me, WTs earned the trust of a new customer. If I ever have a problem with the Revolver, I have a place I can take it to. Ammo was a tad high, but really no higher than anyone else.I give WTs a Big:smt023 and I'm:mrgreen:


----------

